# Female beagle



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 1.5 old female beagle that I just don't have time for after moving this summer and lack of room. She was site chasing and starting to open on a track last spring but hasn't been run really since. PM me if anyone wants her, free to someone who will hunt the heck out of her, maybe even let me tag along sometime. I don't have pics of her.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Is she registered? If so - what's her pedigree?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

I no little of beagle pedigrees, she is reg akc I forgot the papers last year when I got her and never worried much about them but I am sure the guy would still have a set. This is from his site on the litter. Nothing wrong with her, I just have a hard time taking care of a dog that I use a few times out of the year since I spend my majority of the time bird doggin. 

_FC Snow Run Boone 
_____Halfway Creek Boone 
________Dotso's Blizzard 
*SNOWMAN'S DEMON* 
________Troline Demon 
_____Moreheads Wheeler 
________Moreheads Sadie 


FC Comb's Chief 
_____FC Donna's Darling Darwin / 1999 AKC Large Pack National Championship 2nd Place 
________Shaw's Oakwood Calie 
*SNOWMAN'S RED LINE LAZER* 
________FC Muskie Lake Eli / 1999 ARHA Little Pack State Champion 
_____Snowman's Winter Rage 
________Snow's Gay Misty


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

From the looks of her pedigree, she's a little strong for what I run, but I know a guy looking for a beagle to run with the one he's got. He runs a Little Pack type dog. I'll let him know.


----------

